# Any one her can fix my digi dash?



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

So I bought another power supply and tried another one also and my dash still doesn't come on. Every now in then I can get a flicker from the bottom right corner, I was thinking about cutting all the wires about an inch back and re fitting them in the connector but I don't know if that will fix it? Has anyone fixed their own gauges before that could offer help or suggestions. I can't afford wild bills service right now or I would just do that


----------



## gdombroski (Mar 15, 2010)

Rear window wiper work?? I f not, replace fuse as it also powers dash.


----------



## rbresnock24 (Nov 25, 2010)

i had the same problem with mine. i took the power supply out and apart and the soldering on the board had small cracks. got them resoldered and I have not had a problem since.


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

XenonZ31 Digital Dash Repairs

Fixed my problems, I just wedged a piece of plastic in the connection as it was loose.
Haven't had a problem going on 4 years now.


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

sold the car bought it back after few years its working now thanks again (-.-)


----------

